
The College Dropouts Who Rode Credit Cards into the Billion-Dollar Startup Club - andygcook
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-college-dropouts-who-rode-credit-cards-into-the-billion-dollar-startup-club-1538740851
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/O7CeA](http://archive.is/O7CeA)

